# Exp Trip



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Grouper fishin in deeper water!


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

When, how much?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

And where?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

0600 out of san roc cay. tues &/or wed.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

How deep??? My achin back..lol

Would liketo go again but heading out of town on Tuesday......For you guys sittin on the fence, don't worry the Lickety Split catches fish and you'll probably learnsomething new from this hands on Capt...

Jimmy


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm open, how much?

Is this a charter?


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (12/27/2008)*I'm open, how much?
> 
> Is this a charter?


might be interested as well i need the same info


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

hopefully ill be able to get out on this one.


----------



## Boatless (Oct 25, 2007)

Jon - sent you a PM.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

already going on another boat. good luck guys tear them up! see ya next time.

scot


----------

